
Nifty hack tools for developers - kevinthant
https://www.hacktools.io
======
kevinthant
Hi folk,

As my pet project, I myself as a developer created this new website for the
developer community to help with our day to day jobs in developing and
maintaining applications by providing tools such as JSON lint, XML formatter,
SQL formatter, test credit card generator, epoch time converter, timezone
converter, SSH keypair generator, and many other tools in total of 20 right
now all in one place.

You can also personalize the dashboard for these tools. So please check out at
the URL provided and please feel free to leave a comment here or at the
website for any suggestions or bug reports.

Thanks a lot!

Regards, Kevin

~~~
deca6cda37d0
Would you consider to make it open source so others could contribute?

~~~
kevinthant
Good question! Yes, I've been thinking about making t available as open source
so that other developers can also contribute to making new widgets (aka)
tools. Right now, I need to clean up the code and define a workflow for
collaboration across multiple developers. So I will you posted here once it is
ready within 1.5 months or so.

